# Extended Archery Season Buck



## chenryiv (Jan 12, 2013)

After a crazy week penned up in the office, I thought that I would get out in the woods to clear my mind and get some R&R with my BW PSAX and with Simmons Interceptors for companionship.  I looked at the fish & game chart and saw the the major feeding feeding activity was between 11:44am and  2:44pm, so I was decided to head over to a spot where I hadn't hunted much, but did get a doe during the early season.    I got to the stand and got settled in at about 11:30.  At about 11:50 I saw movement about 35 yds and though that it was a tree rat, but to my surprise it was spike followed by a small basket 8pt.   The 8pt gave me a quartering away shot, so I let'er rip.   I later heard him crash about 40 yards away & gave thanks to GOD for blessing me with my 4th traditional deer and 2nd buck this season.


----------



## fullstrut (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats on a great deer.


----------



## bear claw (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome man congrats


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 12, 2013)

Good deal man! That is the way to get it done in the late season.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 12, 2013)

Way to go


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 12, 2013)

Way to go. You've had an excellent first season of traditional hunting.


----------



## Philbow (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 12, 2013)

look at you man!!! good job.


----------



## Blueridge (Jan 12, 2013)

Alright! Way to go- love them Widows
Congrats on a great year.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 12, 2013)

Thats awesome, congrats.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 12, 2013)

Man you have really picked up this trad stuff and ran with it! Congrats my friend a great season!


----------



## Mudfeather (Jan 12, 2013)

That a way to get it done...A big WTG!!!


----------



## Clipper (Jan 12, 2013)

Congratulations on a fantastic season, especially with a trad bow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Another great deer Crispin! Congrats on a fine season.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 13, 2013)

Great job, Cris!


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow!  Congratulations!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 13, 2013)

Great job man!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jan 13, 2013)

Outstanding!   Way to go!  You have had a wonderful season.  Look at you go!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 13, 2013)

Man way to make us proud!!!
I have always said i was going to hunt mid-day like you did, but its so hard to do!! You sir are proving it a very effective strategy and i will be doing this next season!!


----------



## Necedah (Jan 13, 2013)

Way to go Chris. Good shooting.

Dave


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 13, 2013)

You're an inspiration to us all. After getting your text yesterday, I made sure I made it to the woods today. Not much to see, but a beautiful morning non the less. 
 Congrats again.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 13, 2013)

Just goes to show...it ain't over until it's over.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 14, 2013)

man, you're on fire! congrats! that's a nice buck & a great shot! I think you might have gone past beginners luck


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice going Cris. Better than an old tree rat. mIke


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2013)

great job congrats! I also like the fact you gave thanks to the one who provided you the deer!


----------



## dpoole (Jan 14, 2013)

awesome congrat !!


----------



## belle&bows (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## youngtrad (Jan 14, 2013)

congratulations Chris you've earned it


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome deal man!  Late season deer are tough.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome job man !    ...You didn't hunt in them clothes did ya ?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 14, 2013)

Great Season congrats!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice job man!


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats,
think Im gonna try traditional next season!


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 15, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Awesome job man !    ...You didn't hunt in them clothes did ya ?



Thanks.  I decided to go old school this season.  I wore plaid  on 90% of all my hunts.    never got busted.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jan 15, 2013)

Fantastic!  Heckuva season you had.  Plaid works as well as camo!!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jan 16, 2013)

Now who`s cutting who`s deer off. I`ll be in my spot next week so let some past......................


----------



## StringRash (Jan 18, 2013)

Great job Crispen. I need to learn your secrets for hunting small properties.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jan 18, 2013)

Good story and great pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

Traditional bow and "traditional" camo. 

Thats how to do it!!


----------

